# Fleas!!



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Help me! I have tried everything! The beginning of this year, the dogs were over run with ticks. Got them under control, now it seems like they are crawling with flees.

We use frontline, have sprayed with happy jack and i have treated the carpets. We are getting jumped on now. 

We gave the dogs baths last night, and they are still itching. 

Is there anything else we can do? 

Is there anything i can put on the carpet that will not kill us and the dogs along with the fleas?

:help:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

When I've had fleas in the house really bad, the only thing I could use to get rid of them was to spray with Ortho Home Defense. It's safe to pets and kids after it's dry. Spray everything - carpets, baseboards, furniture (top and underneath, all sides of cushions and under them), any cracks in wood floors, drapes, etc. At the same time use a really good flea spot treatment on the animals (you won't have to do that for another month since you just did it). I have not had any sucess with Happy Jack. You will need to spray again in 3 days and may have to do it every 3 days for a couple of times. I don't know if DE would work, but it's worth checking into. Good luck. I hate fleas.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, in addition to the Ortho, scrub Borax or DE into your carpets, sprinkle near baseboards, even over your hardwood. Scrub it into your matresses if needed. Leave overnight, you can leave it longer in the carpets. Vacuum up and toss the bag. Those products slice, dice and dry up the little devils. You can also set out water bath traps at night. THese are not necessarily the MOST effective, but they gauge how close you are to winning the war. At the height of a bad infestation years ago, I set them out the first night and had peppery water from all the fleas. After a week of hard work and vacuuming I caught half as many. After two weeks, I had one or two. I let the advantage kill off the rest after that. Just set out a pie plate of water with a drop or two of dish soap stirred in - set a light over the plate and darken the rest of the room. The seething evil will jump into the water as they are attracted to the light and warmth and drown because the soap breaks the surface tension. After that experience, I feel like I own stock in the Ortho and Mule Team companies! I always keep them and Advantage on hand and start spraying about now - keep the dogs and cat in advantage April thru December and haven't seen more than A flea in 6 years. It was a nightmare, but you will win! Good luck!

Jessie


I forgot to add, you will need to spray the perimeter of your home OUTSIDE with the Ortho as well. You need a barrier between you and them. We sprayed the foundation of the house and the ground 10-20 feet out just to slow them down. We just do the foundation areas now, but that one year we needed a bigger no man's land!


----------



## krvstopp (Aug 18, 2009)

I use a combination of borax and salt on the carpet. They say the salt will suffocate the flea eggs?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

The downside to using salt is that it may cut the carpet fibers. I would just use borax alone without the salt.


----------

